# My old Konica hexanon 40/1.8 on eos 350d



## snedelchev (May 17, 2008)

Hello, this morning i tried my old konica hexanon 40/1.8 on eos350. My friend made an adapter to use it on canon. So it has manual expouse and i used different shutter speeds -60-100. Here is sample shots in open diaphragm. As you see the picture is nice sharp (i made some sharp in photoshop), but the lens itself has enough sharp and quality. I'm pleased of it.
the shot:
http://bp1.blogger.com/_f7zlVPogM-s/SC6RZ7fGxBI/AAAAAAAAAGo/DNN6gZ-hHuA/s1600-h/monika_BW.jpg

all theme:
http://yourphotography.blogspot.com/2008/05/photos-of-me-daughter.html


----------

